# Lost  TV Show 108 Minutes



## Joe C (May 26, 2006)

Okay I don't watch lost, but my bunk mate at work does an I was wondering to all the excel guru's..

It seems to me that 108 minutes is not divisible either by minutes into a day.

And using excel, I found that all the numbers of importance on the show(4+8+15+16+23+42). All seem to be involved with the fact that (27, 54, 81, 108) just would not be easy to set on a press it at this point of the day logic. You can get 27 54 81 and 108 with some addition of (4+8+15+16+23+42). 

So I was thinking that the guy on the island had to quickly fix a failsafe for some magnetic force thingie, and had to use excel.
Only for some reason with PC and excells inability to go past certain decimal point it wound up having to push a button!!!


What do you guys think.
Sorry about the spelling didn't have time to check.


----------



## Joe C (May 26, 2006)

Actually to further go on. What if two areas different sides of the islands wrote failsafes for the machine. One wrote it based on days and the other wrote it based on minutes(108) he was hindu. Then there was an accident and only one computer could send the signal. But one computer could not do both calculations because they are not harmonisis.


----------



## Smitty (May 26, 2006)

Ummm...Nice question...Is LOST one of those reality shows?

Smitty

All I get to see is Sesamee Street, Teletubbies, etc.   Darn 2-year olds


----------



## Joe C (May 26, 2006)

No Lost it is a show where these people are stranded on an island. I actually don't know to much about it except that it has basically ruined the guy a share my office withs life.
Every 108 minutesy have to press a button, but they don't know why.
 Their plane crashed. And it seems to have been downhill for them since.
 Actually he was showing me today the show actually has dummy websites about the imaginary company. I just borrowed seaso one on disc so I just have to convince my wife to watch now.


----------



## Von Pookie (May 26, 2006)

> Ummm...Nice question...Is LOST one of those reality shows?
> 
> Smitty
> 
> All I get to see is Sesamee Street, Teletubbies, etc.   Darn 2-year olds



Oh, you poor man  (Edit: Good lord. Campbell's *two* already?)

 No, it's not a reality show. It's a SHOW-show. And it's addictive.

The second season ended Wed. night, so you've got all summer to catch up. If you come in now without seeing any of the previous episodes you'll never have a chance. Of course, even if you've seen all of it you *still* don't know everything that's going on and go "huh?" a lot. But...yeah. First season is out on DVD, and second season is (I believe) on iTunes--or elsewhere on the net if you know where to look...

Edited to add: *Spoiler Alert*
If you have NOT seen the entire second season of LOST yet and do not want to know what happened, *do not* click the link.
http://abc.go.com/primetime/lost/about.html


----------



## Joe C (May 26, 2006)

So does it make sense that if someone wrote a program in days and some one else wrote one in minutes both to send signals. Unless you knew the exact time that the day one started you could not link them?
It just  weird that all instances where 1440 minutes is divided by a 
number which returns a .3333333 decimal point  27, 54, 81, 108. Can all be derived using the number 5, 8 ,15,16, 23, 42. Which I understand are repeated throughout the show.


----------



## Joe C (May 26, 2006)

Sorry I meant 
4,8,15, 16, 23,42


----------



## Smitty (May 26, 2006)

> (Edit: Good lord. Campbell's *two* already?)



Yup, in about a month (and she expects a cigar ), but I now count years/days/hours/minutes in child time.   Hmmmm, I always scuked at Time calcs in Excel, so I guess it's not much different anyway.

So _LOST_ is kinda' "Lord of the Flies" with Hollyweird involved?

Smitty

(I'm not that "LOST", but the TV went OFF when the CMA replaced NCIS...)

It's still an interesting question.


----------



## MarkAndrews (May 30, 2006)

> > Ummm...Nice question...Is LOST one of those reality shows?
> >
> > Smitty
> >
> ...



Already finished in the US? We're only 6 episodes into the second season in the UK


----------



## litrelord (May 30, 2006)

With all the weird things that happen on Lost, if Excel was being used somewhere,  I’m betting that =BAHTTEXT would be in the formula.


----------



## Von Pookie (May 30, 2006)

> Already finished in the US? We're only 6 episodes into the second season in the UK



You won't want to read anything on that page I linked to, then. If you haven't already--sorry, if you have. I'll edit the post to put a spoiler alert in 

I guess that goes both ways, then. The UK gets delayed starts on US shows, the US gets almost no UK shows at all. 

I mean, you can find them online if you know where to look but frankly if it wasn't for BBC America I never would have heard of some of the things I'm now addicted to (Black Books and Green Wing come to mind at the moment). 

All I have to say is hooray for the internet, or I would *still* be waiting to see the rest of Black Books and the second series of Green Wing (not to mention ever seeing the IT Crowd, probably)--who knows if the rest of it will even be on BBC America, and even there's no telling when.


----------



## Greg Truby (May 30, 2006)

> ...All I get to see is Sesamee Street, Teletubbies, etc.   Darn 2-year olds
> -Pennysaver



Oh, just wait, Smitty, it gets better!  I'm guessing that already you can't watch anything _too_ violent or you have to quell nightmares.  And very soon you're not gonna be able to watch anything too bawdy either. (You're too tuckered out at the end of the day to stay up late after they've gone to bed and watch all the "good stuff".)  We got the DVR from the cable company a couple of months back.  I've recorded lots of shows that I have yet to find time to watch.  However, on the bright side, my five-year-old who _starts_ kindergarten in the Fall, already knows how to pause live TV so she can go and get a snack!  After I saw her doing  that the other day, I dug around in the settings menu to turn on those parental controls!  I can only imagine what sort of mischief my nine-year-old could find in HBO-on-demand were it not blocked


----------



## MarkAndrews (May 31, 2006)

> > Already finished in the US? We're only 6 episodes into the second season in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Suppose there's always DVD's? order online?


----------



## litrelord (May 31, 2006)

TV shows on dvd are such a rip off though I think.  RRP of nearly £50 sometimes.  I mean come on.  With Lost they were even cheekier in the UK and split the first season into two so you could part season 1 part 1 (came out after the first half had been shown on TV and funnily enough, right before xmas) and then buy the second half when it finished.

Or just download the whole season, watch at leisure and delete when done.  

Then of course there's all the shows which don't even come on here (the 4400 was great - don't think it ever made it here, Heist was good until they pulled it and Numb3rs took well over a year until it came on and even then it was hardly publicised).

God bless port 119!


----------



## MarkAndrews (May 31, 2006)

> TV shows on dvd are such a rip off though I think.  RRP of nearly £50 sometimes.  I mean come on.  With Lost they were even cheekier in the UK and split the first season into two so you could part season 1 part 1 (came out after the first half had been shown on TV and funnily enough, right before xmas) and then buy the second half when it finished.
> 
> Or just download the whole season, watch at leisure and delete when done.
> 
> ...



Good point there mate! I have season 2 of Lost on my home server - Just debating to watch or not.......


----------

